# HP servers hardware compatibility



## dennylin93 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi, I've been looking at a few servers recently, and I'd like to know if anyone has experience with these models?


HP ProLiant DL160 G6
HP ProLiant DL180 G6
HP ProLiant DL360 G6
HP ProLiant DL380 G6

Just want to make sure they work well with FreeBSD.


----------



## oobayly (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, 20 months on and no replies! I'm just wondering if you ever found an answer as I'm looking at a DL180 G6 at the moment.


----------



## User23 (Sep 3, 2010)

IMHO:
Iam not wondering about nobody is answering. 
If you want to know if your Dell PC is working with FreeBSD, then try to find out what hardware components are in it. Especially extra (Raid)controllers, network and sound. Everything else should run more or less good. Seems like some Dell users dont know there own PC and are not interested in investigate it. Mostly it seems like they are to lazy to search on google.

This is not a Dell support forum.


----------



## Zhwazi (Sep 3, 2010)

User23 said:
			
		

> IMHO:
> Iam not wondering about nobody is answering.
> If you want to know if your Dell PC is working with FreeBSD, then try to find out what hardware components are in it. Especially extra (Raid)controllers, network and sound. Everything else should run more or less good. Seems like some Dell users dont know there own PC and are not interested in investigate it. Mostly it seems like they are to lazy to search on google.
> 
> This is not a Dell support forum.


He's not asking about Dells or a PC. He's asking about an HP server. And if you had taken the effort to google it yourself to see how difficult it might be to get a conclusive answer to the question you might understand why he is asking people directly for help rather than googling it; he probably already has. Let's try to be helpful.

I'm not personally familiar with HP servers so I can't be of much help, but my first focus would be on finding out what kind of chipset the RAID controller on it uses and see if that is supported in FreeBSD. I googled for "FreeBSD" and the name of the RAID controller on that system and prospects looked poor.


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 3, 2010)

User23 said:
			
		

> IMHO:
> Iam not wondering about nobody is answering.
> If you want to know if your Dell PC is working with FreeBSD, then try to find out what hardware components are in it. Especially extra (Raid)controllers, network and sound. Everything else should run more or less good. Seems like some Dell users dont know there own PC and are not interested in investigate it. Mostly it seems like they are to lazy to search on google.
> 
> This is not a Dell support forum.



I think you mean HP.

Well, I actually did go through all the server hardware on HP's website. However, I ask out of caution. Sometimes it isn't easy to find whether a RAID card is fully supported, sometimes NICs have problems, etc. It's always safer to ask first.

Once, I couldn't install FreeBSD from a CD because of the optical drive (a DVD worked though). Now that's something you don't see everyday.

If you subscribe to -stable or -current, you should see problems like this.


----------



## oobayly (Sep 6, 2010)

User23 said:
			
		

> IMHO:
> Iam not wondering about nobody is answering.
> If you want to know if your Dell PC is working with FreeBSD, then try to find out what hardware components are in it. Especially extra (Raid)controllers, network and sound. Everything else should run more or less good. Seems like some Dell users dont know there own PC and are not interested in investigate it. Mostly it seems like they are to lazy to search on google.
> 
> This is not a Dell support forum.



It's one thing to be rude, it's completely another matter to be rude without even bothering to read the thread.

As Zhwazi also mentioned it can be quite tricky finding out if the individual components are supported or if they have any known issues. For example the SATA RAID controller on the DL180-G6 is called a B110i (not listed in the FreeBSD hardware docs). However it turns out it's just a re-badged Intel ICH10R controller.

Yes I was able to find out if _most_ of the components are known to work, but this was after several hours or browsing through not only the HP hardware docs & FreeBSD forums, but also Linux forums & other various others.

The vast majority of questions on these forums can be solved by spending a great deal of time investigating the issue yourself, however _*IMHO*_ these forums allow people to ask a question in the hope that somebody already knows the answer.

In short, it appears after a decent amount of investigative work that FreeBSD _should_ work on a DL180-G6. However this is only one of the options we're looking at.

__________________
Please read the thread before answering!


----------



## cyrille_v (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi!

I confirmed for HP ProLiant DL380 G6.  Five successful installations ( freebsd 8.0 and 8.1, as well as VMware ESXi server with FreerBSD 8.1 virtual machines. Stable work, no any problems or issues.
Cyrille


----------



## Alfatrion (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi cyrille_v,

I'm looking also looking at the HP ProLiant and was wondering: did you use the RAID card?

I've compared the hardware notes with the hardware list of the HP ProLiant, but wasn't quite able to work out if this server has two types of RAID card or juist one normal HD controller en one RAID controller. So it would be nice to have conclusive answer on this point.

Tanks in advance for you anwser!


----------



## wmoreno3 (Oct 26, 2013)

I am a HP MLxxx server and FreeBSD OS fanatic but FreeBSD and HP aren't fully compatible.


http://people.freebsd.org/~jcagle/#news
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.2R/hardware.html
http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Other-HP-Consumer-Products-and-Technologies/HP-Smart-Array-P410-freebsd-7-2-stable-server-freezing/m-p/1528205#M7442

I am now using FreeBSD 9.2 on an HP Proliant ML115 G5 and Ready All. I have had a problem with HP Proliant ML150 G5; this was the issue:



> Boris Samorodov
> Para Yoquestions@FreeBSD.org
> 26 abr, 2010
> On Sun, 25 Apr 2010 17:44:01 -0700 (PDT) William E. Moreno A. wrote:
> ...



That is my experience with HP servers


----------



## AndyUKG (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi,

  you will often get an option between multiple RAID cards in server systems, if you can post which RAID card you expect to use then we can give a specific yes or no to that item. Or you can try identifying it yourself on the hardware compatibility list, although this isn't always straightforward as the likes of HP tend to use rebadged cards with their own name that has no relation to the original manufacturers model number,

thanks, Andy.


----------

